
Safecracking for the computer scientist (2004) [pdf] - bookofjoe
https://www.mattblaze.org/papers/safelocks.pdf
======
jihadjihad
Perfect occasion to re-read Feynman's safecracking anecdote:
[https://www.cs.virginia.edu/cs588/safecracker.pdf](https://www.cs.virginia.edu/cs588/safecracker.pdf)

